# RSD Mayor Custom Build



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just finished a build of an RSD Mayor Fat Bike with a BBSHD mid drive and 52v battery. This is probably my best build yet. The bike has Sunringle Mulfut 80SL Wheels, Hope Fatsno Pro 4 front and rear hubs, DT Swiss spokes, Maxxis Colossus Tires, XT 9 speed drivetrain, and XT 4 piston brakes with 183mm Hope floating rotors to name a few things. 

I have a 38t front chainring so the bike is geared for climbing and torque and not top speed. Also there is no throttle on this bike. You pedal or you go no where. I prefer my trail bikes this way vs having use of a throttle on my street bikes. 

I’ve since upgraded the frame bag to one from Relevate Designs which is a much nicer and cleaner looking fit vs the EM3EV bag. 

Since I built this bike my Turbo Levo has been sitting idle. Need to get that out and ride it too before it gets too cold. Anyway enjoy the pics and I’ll be happy to answer any questions anyone may have.


----------



## YMMDude (Oct 3, 2018)

What size is that Relevate Designs bag? Looks nice, I have an XL Mayor


----------



## deVries (May 19, 2009)

Nice. What front fork did you use? What is your top speed with 38t? How do you like it so far? Any changes you would do differently? What does the bike weigh as is?

TIA.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

YMMDude said:


> What size is that Relevate Designs bag? Looks nice, I have an XL Mayor


The bag is the second from the largest size.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

deVries said:


> Nice. What front fork did you use? What is your top speed with 38t? How do you like it so far? Any changes you would do differently? What does the bike weigh as is?
> 
> TIA.


The fork is the RSD Mayor carbon fork. Top speed with the 38t ring is 32 mph, plenty fast for what I want out of the bike. Changes, maybe swap out the carbon seat post for a dropper but that's about it. As for the bikes weight I have no idea. It's an ebike so it's over 40 lbs would be my best guess. So far the bikes been bulletproof and climbs like a mountain goat. It's now my go to trail bike, couldn't be happier with the performance.


----------



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

So are you carrying the battery on the frame or in a backpack? What cranks are you using? I'm looking to set up an E Fat and this seems like a nice way to go. I'm also considering a Paradox kit.


----------

